# Kurkuma für Rotaugen?



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. Mai 2006)

Ich habe schon öfters gelesen das man Curry oder Kurkuma ins Futter für Rotaugen mischen kann und das dies ein guter Lockstoff wäre.
Könnt ihr das empfelen oder hattet ihr schlechte Erfahrungen damit?
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Also als Lockfutter hab ich keine Ahnung , aber n ordentlicher Schuss Curry in die Madendose macht die Dinger manchmal um einiges fängiger .


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Und wie ist es im Futter?
Bekommt man Curcuma im Supermarkt oder nur im Angelladen?

Tim#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Also ich denke mal im Supermarkt wirst du eindeutig eher fündig als im Angelladen ...


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Curcuma ist ein Gewürz was du in jedem Großmarkt in der Gewürzecke findest.


----------



## Forello66 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Aber bei dem Curry und den Maden sei vorsichtig. Mir is ma die Dose aufgegangen und der ganze Curry darein gefallen. NAch einer halben Stunde lebte da nichts mehr. Und irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, das die sich dann schneller verpuppen!


----------



## rotauge88 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

curcuma heisst das doch oder? 

das zeug ist einfach nur geil, sollte jeder mal testen. habe ich den letzten sommer nur meine rotaugen mitgefangen, ohne anfüttern etc. einfach ne tennisballgroße teigkugel gemacht, mit curcuma als geschmack und ab an den haken, man kann auch noch ein paar von den kugeln zum anfüttern ins wasser schmeissen.

auf www.fangtipps.de.vu steht auch was zu curcuma.


----------



## Braesenkiller (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Kurkuma auch Gelbwurz genannt ist in der asiatischen Küche verbreitet.
Es wird zum färben von Suppen und Sossen verwendet.
Im Futter bewirkt es eine Färbung und hat eine abführende Wirkung auf die 
Fische. Durch seine herbe Geschmacksnote wirkt es vor allem auf Rotaugen.
Die Wirkun lässt sich auf die "Roten" auch mit Paprika erzielen.
Im Supermarkt ist Curcuma meist zu teuer. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sollte man im Grosshandel einkaufen dann wirds billiger.
Im Angelladen konnte man dieses Mittelchen von der Firma Sensas unter der Bezeichnung "Turmeric" erstehen.

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## lattenputzer (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

@Braesenkiller
Hallo, in welcher Dosierung verwendet man Kurkuma?


----------



## Braesenkiller (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Hallo


mit 100 Gramm auf 5 kg deines Trockenfutters liegst du genau richtig.

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Und mit welchem Grundfutter verträgt sich das Zeug.
Ich dacht da so an Bisquitmehl,Maismehl,Honigkuchen,gehm. Kekse und Lebkuchenmehl.

Wie ist Koriander für Rotaugen??

Tim|wavey:


----------



## Braesenkiller (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Zuerst muss man wissen für welche Zielfischart du dich entscheidest,
dann für welchen Gewässertyp du das Futter brauchst.
Stillwasser tief oder flach, Kanal langsam schnell Tiefe, Fliesswasser Strömung schnell langsam wie tief usw. danach solltest du dein Grundfutter ausrichten.
Das Kurkuma verträgt sich auch mit süssen Grundmischungen ändert halt die Hauptnote des Futters.

Koriander ist nicht nur für Rotaugen gut den mögen auch die anderen Fische.
Gute Mischungen mit Koriander sind Koriander/Zimt, Koriander/Vanille;
Um direkt auf Rotaugen zu angeln solltest du vielleicht einmal
Cumin ins Auge fassen. Im normalen Handel auch unter der Bezeichnung 
Kreuzkümmel erhältlich.
Für Rotaugen besonders geeignete Gewürze sind Curcuma, Paprika, Zimt, Vanille und Cumin. Wenn Güstern im Wasser sind werden sich die allerdings nicht davon abhalten lassen dass du auf Rotaugen angeln willst. :q

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*



			
				Braesenkiller schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst muss man wissen für welche Zielfischart du dich entscheidest,
> dann für welchen Gewässertyp du das Futter brauchst.
> Stillwasser tief oder flach, Kanal langsam schnell Tiefe, Fliesswasser Strömung schnell langsam wie tief usw. danach solltest du dein Grundfutter ausrichten.
> Das Kurkuma verträgt sich auch mit süssen Grundmischungen ändert halt die Hauptnote des Futters.
> ...


 
Einmal für den Teich (2-3m).
Und einmal für leichte bis mittelschnelle Strömung (2-3m)
Im Teich auf Rotaugen und im Fluss auf Rotaugen, Döbel und alles was noch den Köder bei schneller Bewegung gut aufnehmen kann.
Das Futter sollte vieleicht eine orange Farbe bekommen.
Kannst du mir da eine Mischung verraten?
Ich hab gerade gesehen dass du im Browning-Team bist-Was hälst du von den neuen Futtersorten?

Tim


----------



## Braesenkiller (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Für Rotaugen brauchst du ein aktives Futter.
Das heisst Partikel sollen aus dem Futter ausgetrieben werden,
aufsteigen und teils über dem Grund schweben.
Also von vorneherein keine allzuschweren Bestandteile im Futter
um den Fisch nicht vorzeitig zu sättigen.
Wenn Du ein Grundfutter selbst mischen willst,
dann empfehle ich dir den Hauptanteil etwa 40% Zwiebackmehl,15% Erdnussmehl(nach Möglichkeit anisiertes)10% Maismehl, 10% gerösteten Hanf, 15% Kokosmehl, 10%Vanillebisquit; Dazu  auf 5kg Trockenfutter 150g Salz, 100g Curcuma, 50g Vanille;
Im Fliesswasser solltest Du den Vanillebisquit auf 15-20% erhöhen und dafür den Zwiebackanteil zurückfahren. So genau lässt sich das nicht voraussagen dazu müsste man die Strömungsverhältnisse genau kennen.

Zum Browningfutter:
Also ich angle alle Sorten je nach Bedarf und auch ohne Burgunderfarbene Brille lässt sich eindeutig sagen, dass Browning mit ihrem Futter ein grosser Wurf gelungen ist. Wir waren schon von den Testmustern begeistert aber die Endprodukte sind nochmal verbessert worden. 
Die Futter können so wie sie in der Tüte sind gefischt werden, anfeuchten natürlich schon noch :q
Für deinen Teich würd ich dir als Fertigmischung folgendes empfehlen:
2kg Gardons + 1kg N°1  oder  2kg Red Roach + 1kg N°1 dazu den Lockstoff
"Spicy Roach" auch von Browning.
Für die Fliesse:
1kg River + 1kg Gardons + 1kg M7 oder 1kg River + 1kg Red Roach + 1kg M7 Lockstoff auch hier "Spicy Roach"

Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter.
Kleiner Tip noch von mir:
Wenn die Rotaugen gut gebissen haben und dann die Bisse nachlassen
solltest du immer die eine oder andere frische Zitrone im Gepäck haben.
Achtung kein Zitronensaftkonzentrat! Zitrone halbieren und den saft ins Futter. Dann von dem Beträufelten 2 o 3 Bällchen nachfüttern dann sollts wieder gehn.
Und vergiss nicht dem Futter Lebendköder beizufügen.
Eine schöne Handvoll Pinkies oder Maden und ne Handvoll Caster halten die Schuppenträger bei Laune!

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*



			
				Braesenkiller schrieb:
			
		

> Für Rotaugen brauchst du ein aktives Futter.
> Das heisst Partikel sollen aus dem Futter ausgetrieben werden,
> aufsteigen und teils über dem Grund schweben.
> Also von vorneherein keine allzuschweren Bestandteile im Futter
> ...


 
Super! Das hast du wirklich sehr gut beschrieben!
Aber kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen Gardons und Red Roach noch mal sagen, oder ist das einfach nur die Färbung?

Gruß Tim|wavey:


----------



## kea (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Also eigentlich sind fast alle asiatischen Gewürze recht fängig. Auch Ingwer geht gut. Ich denke, unsere Zielfische kennen halt diese Aromen noch nicht so gut und da sie neugierig sind, kommen sie schnell auf den Geschmack und dann gehts rund


----------



## D-Man (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kurkuma für Rotaugen?*

Und da kommen wir auch schon zur Quelle der Gewürze.
Versucht es mal in Asiashops.
Da gibt es die genannten Gewürze oft in 500 gr.Packungen für ca. 5,- Euro.

Gute Qualität.

BG

D-Man


----------

